# Android Version, dazugehöriger Kernel und Unterschiede dazwischen



## endlich (12. Oktober 2018)

*Android Version, dazugehöriger Kernel und Unterschiede dazwischen*

Hallo ich bin es nochmals,

mir ist bei meiner Handyrecherche von vor ein paar Tagen noch etwas aufgefallen was mich etwas neugierig gemacht hat. 

Und zwar geht es zuerst mal um die Android Versionen und die Linux Kernel welche als Basis dienen. Laut Softwareinformationen basiert mein *Samsung Galaxy A5 (6)* mit *Android 7.0* auf dem _*Linux Kernel 3.10.61 *_. Okay soweit so gut, doch wieso steht dann bei Android version history - Wikipedia  wiederum das ein Android 7 auf der *Kernel Version 4.4.x* basiert? Hat Samsung da sich wirklich die ganze Mühe gemacht und Android 7.0 auf einen älteren Kernel portiert? Oder sind bloß die Angaben bei Wikipedia fehlerhaft? Hat Samsung vielleicht keine Lust die neueren Kernel zu verwenden? Ist Samsung da eine Ausnahme oder gilt dies auch für weitere Hersteller?

Hat von euch auch noch jemand einen anderen Kernel als 4.4 als Basis fürs Android 7.x? Würde mich freuen eure Erfahrungen zu hören.

Danke.


----------



## Gimmick (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Android Version, dazugehöriger Kernel und Unterschiede dazwischen*

Der Kernel wird normalerweise beibehalten. Einen neuen Kernel für ein Gerät zu erstellen dürfte zu aufwendig sein.

Ich habe auch noch den Kernel 3.18 oder so bei mit Android 8.


----------



## endlich (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Android Version, dazugehöriger Kernel und Unterschiede dazwischen*

Mein Tablet hat auch Android 7 und basiert auf 3.18.x. Also updaten die bloß Android ohne den Kernel? Und nur bei Neuinstallationen auf Geräten kommen dann die neuen Kernel zum Einsatz?


----------



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Android Version, dazugehöriger Kernel und Unterschiede dazwischen*

Uralte Kernel sind nichts ungewöhnliches.
Linux-Chef: Alle Android-Geräte außer Pixel über den Kernel angreifbar - WinFuture.de
Android-Kernel wurde noch härter geschmiedet - vorerst nur auf Pixel 3 - WinFuture.de


----------



## Gimmick (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Android Version, dazugehöriger Kernel und Unterschiede dazwischen*



endlich schrieb:


> Mein Tablet hat auch Android 7 und basiert auf 3.18.x. Also updaten die bloß Android ohne den Kernel? Und nur bei Neuinstallationen auf Geräten kommen dann die neuen Kernel zum Einsatz?



Normalerweise kommen sogar nur neue Geräte einen neuen, angepassten Kernel. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, inwieweit die Kernel überhaupt übergreifend kompatibel sind.


----------



## endlich (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Android Version, dazugehöriger Kernel und Unterschiede dazwischen*

Na so allmählich verstehe ich, wieso die Hersteller teilweise so lange brauchen um Updates zu verbreiten. Ist ja ein riesen durcheinander...

Aber mal eine andere Frage zum Thema: Wenn jetzt ein veralteter Kernel genutzt wird und dieser nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand ist, Bsp.: Es kommt ein Kernel 3.10.61 zum Einsatz - Der letzte Stand war aber der Kernel in Version 3.10.107, lässt das in Android dann nicht auch Lücken klaffen? Ich meine Der Kernel ist ja offensichtlich um 46 Versionen veraltet und hat doch dementsprechend auch Lücken?


----------

